# Problème récurrant : démarrage sans extension - maj inversée



## greekette (18 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

j'ai fait le tour des forums et je me suis rendue compte que le problème rencontré et plus que récurrent. Sauf que j'hésite encore : est-ce un court circuit ou un simple problème technique.

Donc pour résumé j'ai un macbook 13'' qui démarre sans cesse sans extension. Lors de la visualisation du clavier je me suis rendue compte que les touches majuscules sont en permanence enfoncées. 

Avant de prendre rdv au Genius Bar et donner le reste de mon argent à Apple je veux être sûre d'avoir fait mon maximum. 

Merci encore.


----------



## otgl (18 Septembre 2012)

À priori, il y a un problème avec tes touches Maj effectivement, car c'est elles qui permettent le démarrage sans extensions. Cela dit, est-ce un court circuit ou simplement de la poussière qui se serait accumulée sous les touches? Tu peux les enlever, les nettoyer et ensuite les replacer. Regarde cette vidéo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kg6EfuR-6Y


----------



## esimport (19 Septembre 2012)

si cela ne fonctionne pas, il faudra changer le clavier (pas nécessairement tout le topcase, juste le clavier):


----------



## greekette (21 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour toutes ces donnée. J'ai nettoyé les touches ( j'en ai pété une d'ailleurs) rien n'y fait.
Plus de virgule Safari qui s'invente des nouvelles fonctions  (je viens de découvrir que je n'ai plus de point de suspensions mais points en gras ^^) Je ne peux plus sélectionner qu'un élément mais plusieurs.

Avez d'autres idées à me préconiser ?

Merci encore avoir une réponse même négative dans ces moments me témoigne de votre considération !


----------



## otgl (21 Septembre 2012)

greekette a dit:


> J'ai nettoyé les touches ( j'en ai pété une d'ailleurs) rien n'y fait.



Ce n'est pas aussi facile de péter une touche. Si ça se trouve, c'est juste les petits supports sous la touche qui sont mal emboîtés. Essaie de les emboîter l'un dans l'autre.



greekette a dit:


> Plus de virgule Safari qui s'invente des nouvelles fonctions &#8226;&#8226;&#8226; (je viens de découvrir que je n'ai plus de point de suspensions mais points en gras ^^) Je ne peux plus sélectionner qu'un élément mais plusieurs.



Tous les problèmes que tu décris sont liés aux touches Maj. C'est les touches Maj qui permettent de sélectionner plusieurs éléments plutôt qu'un seul. C'est elles aussi qui transforment les signes de ponctuation en caractères spéciaux.



greekette a dit:


> Avez d'autres idées à me préconiser ?



Si tu as nettoyé les touches Maj, alors le problème vient du clavier lui-même. Je ne vois que deux solutions.

La première : tu fais remplacer ton clavier dans un magasin spécialisé.

La deuxième : tu branches un clavier externe à ton MacBook. (Un clavier USB, donc. Même un clavier pour Windows fait l'affaire.) Et une fois branché, tu désactives le clavier interne. Pour désactiver le clavier interne, lancer Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal, et taper:


```
sudo kextunload /System/Library/Extensions/AppleUSBTopCase.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBTCKeyboard.kext/
```

Pour réactiver, redémarrer l'ordinateur, ou taper:


```
sudo kextload /System/Library/Extensions/AppleUSBTopCase.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBTCKeyboard.kext/
```


----------



## esimport (22 Septembre 2012)

je confirme. Pour moi, il s'agit d'un problème hardware, le clavier simple est à remplacer


----------



## greekette (22 Septembre 2012)

Merci à vous deux. Pour la touche j'ai cassé la petite encoche en plastique pas trop grave j'en achèterai une autre.

Je vais aller au genius bar pour qu'il s'en occupe j'ai hâte d'entendre le prix ...

Je suppose que je mettre cette discussion en résolue ?

Une dernière avant tout : ce serait donc dû à un court circuit ??? Mais comment j'ai renversé dessus enfin c'est peut-être dû à la condensation ?

Merci encore les amis !


----------



## esimport (24 Septembre 2012)

pas forcément une erreur de ta part, juste peut-être une faiblesse hardware ?? qui sait


----------



## greekette (24 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, du jour au lendemain (enfin en 1mois et demi) tout semble être redevenu normal.

Ca me l'avait déjà fait auparavant, mais pas très longtemps avant de rebuguer. J'attends peut-être que le bug réapparaîtra.

Je me demande si ce n'est pas dû à mes minis enceintes aimantées que j'ai déposé par mégarde sur le clavier pendant un certain temps. 

Enfin bon je n'en sais strictement rien. Dans tous les cas si cela reprend je ferais changer mon clavier. Merci pour ton site Esimport je pense me fournir chez toi.

Merci encore


----------



## esimport (24 Septembre 2012)

à vo't service...


----------



## ltpv (15 Août 2014)

Bonjour et merci pour ces explications. J'ai tenté de désactiver le clavier en suivant la procédure indiquée. Une fois que j'ai tapé la ligne de codes, j'ai fait "entrer" et là il m'a demandé de confirmer par un mot de passe. Or, d'une part, je n'ai pas de mot de passé et d'autre part, je ne peux entrer aucun caractère, ni avec le clavier principal, ni avec le clavier USB. 
Une idée ?


----------



## vox90 (24 Novembre 2014)

BOnjour
j'ai le meme problème suite a un thé tombé sur le clavier...

Il n reconnaît pas le mot de passe et je ne peux donc pas accéder a la session, je ne pourrais donc pas rentrer la ligne de commande pour un clavier usb.

Et pour info la caps lock est eteinte et ne s'allume plus; du coup je me demande si ce n'est pas elle qui a vrillé...

Un idée pour contourner tout ça?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (24 Novembre 2014)

Essaie en utilisant un clavier filaire.


----------

